# removable disk f disappeared from my computer



## kpdaddy18 (May 22, 2007)

and i cant find it newhere...its like its just gone now...checked and its all plugged in...san disk drive wont work either...i tried 2 uninstall everythin in device manager and it din work...i need help...i dont kno much bout computers...


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

had a similar experience with my WD MyBook. It refused to recognize the drivers, and would only see it as an "unknown USB device", not allowing any access. However, I powered down the drive, restarted the PC, plugged it in again and it came up just fine. No problem since, with the drive being powered off and on several times.... Really would like to know if it was a Vista glitch, or something to do with the drive (could be because I bought it used...)


----------



## kpdaddy18 (May 22, 2007)

ya mine dont even show up as an unknown device...it isnt newhere...i need help its frusterating and ive been tryin 2 fix it 4 weeks now...some one knows wat 2 do!


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

I had the same problem. My solution was in an obscure doc which stated - do NOT use the "SAFELY REMOVE HARDWARE" feature when you are finished with your flash drive. Instead, right click your mouse then click EJECT. Dat's it. Problem should be resolved. Let us know if it works.


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not seeing an "EJECT" options on any contextual menu I can find... where are you right-clicking?


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

VelcroBP - First, reboot the machine. That should restablish all removable drive designations. Whenever you need to remove the flash drive (or attached hardware), right click on the drive designation. You should see an option to EJECT, on the dialog box. Click it, then remove the flash drive (or whatever hardware was assigned to that port). 

If you don't have an EJECT option I guess this suggestion is of no value.

Good luck.


----------



## kpdaddy18 (May 22, 2007)

ya mine used 2 work like dat but one day it jus dissappeared and never came bak...it don show it in ne of the files on my computer i looked at everything...do u kno nething else i can do? or is it just fried???


----------



## 60307a (Apr 16, 2007)

I find with memory card readers they disappear when not being used for some reason. If you insert a disk in drive F does the drive reappear?


----------



## kpdaddy18 (May 22, 2007)

na it dont...the little green button don even light up nemore...i tried different ones and it still dont...the only thing dat works rite on my tower now is my cd drive...the rest seems like it don exist nemore on there


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, now my WD MyBook is acting up again! It has never responded to the "safely remove" option... so I would turn it off when leaving home by holding in the button for 10 seconds. Normally, when I press the button again it would be "found" and work fine. Now, it appears and then disappeared, followed by a "usb device not recognized" error. When this happen the drive no longer responds to button pushes and I have to pull the power plug. Upon reconnecting power, it boots up and is "seen" right away. It continues to work fine untill I try to power it off again.. It also may be disappearing once idle....

Should I just leave the drive connected and on all the time, powering up and down with my PC? Is this a problem with the drive, the USB, or the OS? I'd to be uncertain of my backup external drive; would totally defeat the purpose..., 
Anyone know how to test the drive and make certain it's not faulty before I try to blame/troubleshoot Vista?

Thanks for bearing with me as I revive this old thread. Please advise if it's best to start a new thread instead!


----------



## anon125 (Aug 1, 2008)

same problem. this is a new HP 9360 with built in card reader.
sometimes it shows in computer as 4 "removeable drive" often it is just not there. restarting doesn't help.
even complete switch off and restart is no help.
last time i just came back on its own.
vista 64 bit.

http://www.technipages.com/vista-enabledisable-ability-to-write-to-removable-disk.html
looks interesting


----------



## theawebb (Aug 7, 2009)

kpdaddy18 said:


> and i cant find it newhere...its like its just gone now...checked and its all plugged in...san disk drive wont work either...i tried 2 uninstall everythin in device manager and it din work...i need help...i dont kno much bout computers...


----------

